# BBC Triffids shows up on YouTube



## SFF Chronicles News (Oct 20, 2013)

*23rd December 2009 04:01 AM*

David Allen

It is only a wait of a few days before the long awaited BBC production of John Wyndhams classic 1950’s story, The Day of the Triffids is shown and already clips are turning up on YouTube.
The screenplay is the work of Patrick Harbinson who also worked on ER and Law & Order, the story thankfully is set in modern times and has a surprisingly famous cast for TV science fiction show, including: Eddie Izzard, Dougray Scott, Joely Richardson, her real-life mother Vanessa Redgrave and Brian Cox.
The two part series runs on the 28th and 29th December, but for a sneak preview there is a brilliant trailer on YouTube, if there were any doubts as to whether this is worth watching or not, the trailer should make up your mind.


----------

